# Livestock guardian puppies



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Litter of 75% Anatolian Shepherd/25% Great Pyrenees. They are growing up with goats and will be introduced to chickens. They will be 8 weeks old and ready to start leaving December 1st. Parents are working livestock guardians with goats. Pups will have veterinary health certificates, 1st vaccinations, regular dewormings, and clear fecals.

Located near Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

How much are your pups going for? I am looking for a LGD for my chickens and basic barn keeping. I have 2 ranch dogs that are good at running off coyotes, but they have gotten lazy about it because they are not at the coop 24/7, and I really need a guard that can be 24/7 outdoors.

You can pm me with info.

Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think they should leave before ten weeks of age, twelve is better.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I haven't heard anything back so guess they are either all gone or the seller isn't interested.. I agree with waiting until they are a little older...didn't even notice the 8 weeks part! Was reading the rest


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

They don't have to leave at 8 weeks, that's when they are ready to start leaving. In different circumstances, different ages can work better. Since my chickens are cooped due to not having them until the dogs were adults, including a jrt x, I can only introduce the pups to them, not give them long term training. In that case, a pup mah get better socialization at the new home.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Puppies need to be with their litter mates and mother at that age, especially a giant breed. Giant breeds mature more slowly. They are not ready to start leaving at eight weeks of age. Livestock guardian breeds can be introduced to livestock more safely a little later than other breeds. Up to sixteen weeks. Twelve weeks is a good age for this type of dog to go to their new home, they will adapt much more quickly to a new home at this age than they will at eight weeks. Your customers will be much happier with their new puppy if you wait.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree, Maura. We raise pyranees and recently sold some 3/4 pyranees X 1/4 anatolian/lab mixes for $75.00 each. People started being pushy at a little before 8 weeks. We learned just to say NO! They won't be ready for another month.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

grandma12703 said:


> We raise pyranees and recently sold some 3/4 pyranees X 1/4 anatolian/lab mixes for $75.00 each.


I love that mix. It softens the anatolian and improves the "wooliness" of the GP coats.


----------

